# أهمية العناية بالأطفال المتفوقين عقلياً



## fouad78 (24 مارس 2009)

أهمية العناية بالأطفال المتفوقين عقلياً







جريدة الرأي :
محمود طافش الشقيرات - مشرف تربوي بمدارس الحكمة :

يتزايد الاهتمام في البلدان المتقدمة برعاية الأطفال الموهوبين وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ، فأوجدت لهم القيادات التربوية صفوفا خاصة ، ومعلمين مؤهلين وعارفين بقضايا التربية الخاصة ، وقادرين على أن يقدموا لهم العون اللازم الذي ينمي مواهبهم إن كانوا متفوقين أو يلائم إعاقاتهم ويشبع حاجاتهم إن كانوا معاقين . غير إن الأطفال الموهوبين أو المتفوقين عقلياَ ما زالوا وحتى الآن في معظم أنحاء بلاد العرب ينتظرون من يوليهم الاهتمام اللائق بهم والكفيل بتعزيز تفوقهم وتنمية مواهبهم ؛ مما يؤهلهم للقيام بدور أكثر ايجابية وفاعلية في تقدم مجتمعاتهم وازدهار أوطانهم ، فما المقصود بالتفوق العقلي ؟ وكيف السبيل لتنميته وصقله لدى الأطفال ؟ التفوق العقلي مفهوم ينم عن توقد في الذكاء وارتفاع غير عادي في القدرات العقلية لدى الطفل ، وتشير اختبارات الذكاء إلى إن الطفل المتفوق هو الذي يربو معامل ذكائه عن 130 . ويعرف ” باسو ” الطفل المتفوق عقلياً بأنه من يملك القدرة على التميز في التحصيل الدراسي أو الأكاديمي باستخدام الاختبارات التحصيلية المقننه .

ويؤكد ” ستنكايت ” على أهميه الاستعانة بمعايير ومحددات أخرى للتفوق العقلي إضافة الى اختبارات التحصيل الدراسي واختبارات الذكاء ، ويدعو الى الاستعانة بالسجلات المدرسية والاستفادة من آراء وملحوظات المعلمين وأولياء الأمور، وكذلك الاستنارة باختبارات القدرات الخاصة ومقاييس تقدير الخصائص السلوكية المبنية على الملاحظة.

ولكي تحظي هذة الفئة من المتفوقين بالرعاية اللازمة التي من شأنها أن تعزز تفوقهم وتنمي مواهبهم فإنه من الأهمية بمكان مراعاة ما يأتي :

أولا: توفيرمناهج خاصة ومعلمين مؤمنين بأهمية رعاية التفوق ، وإيجاد بيئات تعليمية ثرية بالحوافزالمنوعة .

ثانيا: بناء علاقة طيبة مع الطفل من شأنها أن تذكي مشاعر الفرح والسرور في نفسه ، والعمل المتواصل على تقوية ثقته بنفسه ، وتعزيز النجاحات التي يحرزها لتزويده بدافعية جديدة للتعلم وبتغذية راجعة ملائمة ، واجتناب تعريضه لضغوط نفسية زائدة أو للإجهاد أو للسخرية ، وتحريره من القلق والخوف .

ثالثا: تكليفه بتنفيذ أعمال و مهام صعبة ، وكذلك الإجابة عن أسئلة تتحدى قدراته ، وتستنير دوافعه ، وتثير اهتماماته ، وتشبع ميوله .

رابعا: إتاحة الفرصة له للتعبير عن رأيه وذاته بحرية تامة .

خامسا: تبصيره بأهمية رفض المعلومات والأفكار غير المثبتة والقوالب الفكرية الجامدة.

سادسا: رفض الوصاية وعدم التبعية للآخرين .

سابعا: توفير غرف مصادر تضم مختلف التقنيات والمختبرات وعلى رأسها مختبرات الحاسوب ومختبرات الريبوت ، وغنية بالتقنيات واستراتيجيات التدريس الحديثة والملائمة لتنمية التفكير ؛ مثل استراتيجيات التفكير الناقد والعصف الذهني وحل المشكلات.

كما أن على جهة التعزيز ملاحظة ما يلي:

اولا: توفير برامج تنمية مهارات التفكير مثل برنامج مؤسسة البحث العلمي وبرنامج القبعات الست وتطبيقها في دروس مستقلة مثل درس ” البدائل والإمكانات” وغيرها ؛ بحيث تصبح المدرسة مصنعاً للعقول المبدعة وبيئة تسودها الثقة والاحترام المتبادل .

ثانيا: القراءة للطفل أو سرد له قصص وأخبار تتحدى قدراته وتحفز دماغه ، فتزداد قدرته على تكوين الارتباطات .

ثالثا: تدريبه على التعامل مع المشكلات ؛ حيث تقوم الأم أو المعلمة بتعريض الطقل لقضايا تتحدى تفكيره وتطلب إليه حلها فينمو تفكيره ، وتتسع شبكة الارتباطات في دماغه ، وكلما كانت هذه القضايا منوعة كان أثرها على توسيع شبكة الارتباطات أفضل .

رابعا: تمكينه من ممارسة الألعاب البدنية ، وهذه تساعد على تقوية دماغه ، وقد دلت دراسة قام بها ”بالمر” أن الحركات الرياضية تنبه الخلايا العصبية وتنمي الارتباطات الدماغية .

هذه أهم الإجراءات التي يمكن للمربين أن يقوموا بها لكي ينهضوا بقدرات الأطفال المتفوقين عقليا ،
غير أن هناك العديد من الصعوبات والمعوقات التي تحول دون سطوع نجوم المتفوقين من أبرزها :

ـ فشل النظام التربوي في ايجاد محكات صادقة يتم بموجبها تحديد فئة الاطفال المتفوقين ، واعتماده بشكل رئيس على الاختبارات التحصيليه التي تقيس الحفظ والمستويات الدنيا من الأهداف ، وإهمال المستويات العليا كالتحليل والتركيب والتقويم .

ـ ازدحام الغرف الصفيه بالاطفال ، وعدم امكانيه تخصيص فصول خاصة بالمتفوقين مع تشتيت جهود المعلمين وانشغالهم بالدروس الخصوصية وعدم إمكانية تخصيص فصول خاصة للمتفوقين .

ـ إضافة إلى أن تنفيذ مهام صعبة تتحدى قدرات المتفوقين في الفصل الذي يضم مستويات متفاوتة من شأنه أن يؤدي الى إحباط الأطفال ذوي القدرات المتوسطة والضعيفة .

ولكي نتخطى هذه المعوقات بالامكانات المتوفرة فإن من الأهمية بمكان تأهيل فئة من المعلمين المنتمين والمهتمين برعاية المتفوقين وتشكيل تفكيرهم ، والعمل على اشباع حاجاتهم بحيث لا ينشغلون عن القيام بمهامهم الكبرى المتمثله برعاية وتنمية المواهب لدى الاطفال المتوفقين عقليا ، ومن المفيد أيضا تخصيص شعب خاصة بهم لتمكينهم من الاستفادة من المناهج والبرامج ذات المستوبات الرفيعة والسمو بدراستها دون الاضطرار لمسايرة فئات الأطفال العاديين .​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مارس 2009)

جميل يا فؤاد

بس هالشي عندنا بالشرق ولا تتعب

بالخارج الهرة بيهتموه بيها

شكرااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 مارس 2009)

*ذي ما قال كليمو*

*في الشرق انسا*


----------



## جيلان (24 مارس 2009)

> واجتناب تعريضه لضغوط نفسية زائدة أو للإجهاد أو للسخرية ، وتحريره من القلق والخوف .




*ايون طريقتهم دلؤتى بتعتمد على تخويف الطلبة زى مصطلحات ( هتسقط  .  الامتحانات صعبة .  وغيرها من الكلمات التحطيمية التى تستطيع  تعجيز قدرات الكبير قبل الطفل )*



> ثانيا: القراءة للطفل أو سرد له قصص وأخبار تتحدى قدراته وتحفز دماغه ، فتزداد قدرته على تكوين الارتباطات



*ايون وفرجوه على افلام خيال علمى ورعب كتير يا لهوى بموت فى حاجة اسمها رعب انا
صحيح بحلم بيهم بس بتعدى على خير يعنى 

وللاسف كل المعوقات الى زكرتها بالنهاية هى الى شيفاها موجودة بس

شكرا فؤاد موضوع مهم ككل مواضيعك الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا فؤاد 

ميررررسى ليك على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا فؤاد
> 
> بس هالشي عندنا بالشرق ولا تتعب
> 
> ...



ونحن كمان بنهتم بالهرة يا عم كليمو ولو هههههههههههه
ربنا يرحم أنا كتبت الموضوع لأني مبسوط في لسه ناس واعية وبتفكر
ونحن أملنا بالله كبير إنو الأوضاع تتحسن
ميرسي لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> *ذي ما قال كليمو*
> 
> *في الشرق انسا*



هو بالفعل حط ايدو على الجرح
بس أنا بحب أتفاءل وانشالله تتحسن الأوضاع 
ميرسي كتير لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون طريقتهم دلؤتى بتعتمد على تخويف الطلبة زى مصطلحات ( هتسقط  .  الامتحانات صعبة .  وغيرها من الكلمات التحطيمية التى تستطيع  تعجيز قدرات الكبير قبل الطفل )*
> 
> ههههههههه يعني مش بس عندنا في سوريا رحمتك يا رب​
> *ايون وفرجوه على افلام خيال علمى ورعب كتير يا لهوى بموت فى حاجة اسمها رعب انا
> ...



شكرا ليكي لتشجيعك الدائم
الرب يباركك كمان​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



ومرورك أروع أختي happy angel
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا فؤاد
> 
> ميررررسى ليك على المعلومات
> 
> ...



ومرورك أروع أخي كوكو مان
شكرا لمرورك الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_



_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## fouad78 (25 مارس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _ميرسى جدا على المعلومه_
> 
> 
> 
> _وربنا يبارك حياتك_​



وميرسي لمرورك سلام المسيح​


----------

